# iTunes 5 (Merged)



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

*iTunes 5? Any bugs?*

So, who's upgraded? Any problems? Let us know.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Haven't found any bugs but I do like the new UI.

It's Mail. But darker, and with my music.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Good enough for me. Downloading.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

icon still green?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

iTunes icon is still green. Every other time Apple has a x.0 release they've changed the icon.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Just dowloaded the Windows version at work. Looks very Tiger-like upon first glance. A video has been added to the library - macTVshow 5, Think Different Ad.

They have stuck the menu as close to the top of the pane as possible, maybe to make it easier for Windows users to hit with the mouse. HIG?


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2005)

I think the new interface is fugly personally ... functionality wise it seems to be working ok so far, and my 3rd party stuff still works with it.

What really ticks me though is that you can "customize" the install, but of course it doesn't let you actually customize it. I didn't want to install the phone driver as I don't have one of the phones and not likely to get one, but it doesn't let you.

Apple is getting very good at breaking all of their own UI rules as well, apparently.

and lastly UGGGGGGG... I HATE SPOTLIGHT SEARCHING STYLE. Sorry, had to be shouted. What they find is an advanced interface really seems to me to be a crippled one that requires you to jump through hoops to do stuff. sigh. I hate having to run a search 3 times to get one set of results that I want. is anyone else disturbed by this new assumption apple makes? I would LOVE to be able to set ALL of my search criteria and then (and only then) run the search. Apple assumes that everyone has bandwidth to burn :/


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

does it fix the problem 4.9 has with Tiger?


----------



## tikibangout (Jul 19, 2005)

Hmm, I wonder why this doesn't show up in Mac Software Update. 4.9 was in there before I got it. Would be much easier on my part.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2005)

Strimkind said:


> does it fix the problem 4.9 has with Tiger?


What problem would that be? I've run 4.9 on Tiger since day it came out with no problems ... might help to be more specific  "you know, that thing there, near the other thing"


----------



## Ryan1524 (Sep 27, 2003)

my iTunes 5 installer won't work. it keeps thinking that iTunes is still on. wtf?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Ryan1524 said:


> my iTunes 5 installer won't work. it keeps thinking that iTunes is still on. wtf?


Me too! Gonna reboot before trying again...


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

I just noticed that theres now a lyrics tab for each song.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Same problem here! Looks like I'll have to wait till Software Update gets updated.


----------



## Ryan1524 (Sep 27, 2003)

i've tried a reboot, logout, and permissions repair. nothing seems to work. ah well. i'll wait i guess. i'm on a PB 15" 1.5 Ghz


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I FOUND THE SOLUTION TO THE INSTALLER PROBLEM!

I checked the Activity Monitor and found an app I've noticed was in my user account's Startup Items preference pane running, called "iTunesHerlper". it's a hidden app. First, I quit that app within Activity monitor. no go. Then, I removed it from my Account's startup items and rebooted (didn't try a logout/in). That fixed it.

This "helper" was indeed located within iTunes 4.x's package.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Macaholic. Yes, I was over at the Apple support forums and found the solution there. All iTunes related software must be quit. In my case, it was SizzlingKeys4iTunes.


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

Carex said:


> Just dowloaded the Windows version at work. Looks very Tiger-like upon first glance. A video has been added to the library - macTVshow 5, Think Different Ad.
> 
> They have stuck the menu as close to the top of the pane as possible, maybe to make it easier for Windows users to hit with the mouse. HIG?


where is it? I don't see any video in my library (Mac version)


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

trump said:


> where is it? I don't see any video in my library (Mac version)



You will find music videos in the iTunes Music Store... i think thats what Carex was talking about...


----------



## Ryan1524 (Sep 27, 2003)

confirmed SizzlingKeys was the culprit. i heard of this at MaCNN, and it worked.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

adam1185 said:


> I just noticed that theres now a lyrics tab for each song.


where do you see the lyrics tab?


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

kevs~just kevs said:


> where do you see the lyrics tab?


Do a "Get Info" on a song.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

macsackbut said:


> Macaholic. Yes, I was over at the Apple support forums and found the solution there. All iTunes related software must be quit. In my case, it was SizzlingKeys4iTunes.


Yup. I killed SizzlingKeys4iTunes as well


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

No, the video came in with the Windows Version of iTunes 5. Perhaps it is only there for windows users? Perhaps it was on my machine somewhere and just got pulled in?


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

adam1185 said:


> Do a "Get Info" on a song.


That's been there for as long as i can remember.

i Love the minimalist style of the interface, perhaps hinting towards cheetah? who knows. what i do know is that regardless of how fresh an interface makeover could be, its just ANOTHER thing to clash with the already loud tiger UI.

PS. the nano looks wicked, but apple are morons for killing the mini, capable of 10gb now.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Re: Get info



i stole this name said:


> That's been there for as long as i can remember.


Not the lyrics field, however. BUT it actually doesn't pull up the lyrics. it's just a field for you to fill in yoursrlf. That sucks.


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> Re: Get info
> 
> 
> 
> Not the lyrics field, however. BUT it actually doesn't pull up the lyrics. it's just a field for you to fill in yoursrlf. That sucks.



Well it was there in 4.8 and 4.9...


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

i stole this name said:


> Well it was there in 4.8 and 4.9...


  

Not in any version of iTunes I've ever used. Here's a screenshot I just took in iTunes v.4.9:


----------



## DJM (Feb 21, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> Not in any version of iTunes I've ever used. Here's a screenshot I just took in iTunes v.4.9:


True. The lyrics tab is only in Itunes 5. I've been waiting for a lyrics feature for a long time and finally it's here!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Yeah, but does it download the lyrics FOR YOU?? It doesn't appear to. I prodded around iTunes and hit the help file. Nothin'.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

Is it me, or does the music sound a bit better in 5.0?


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

From the iTunes Help (_what's that??_ I hear 1,000s of voices cry out in unison) What's New section.



> *Enter and view lyrics*
> If you know the words to a song, enter them in iTunes and view them anytime. View the lyrics on some iPod models.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

So I guess the questions are...

1. If the nano supports viewing of lyrics, how about the older models? No new firmware for the older models from what I can tell so far... and the smartplaylist update bug still exists on the 4Gs.

2. New iPod coming in the fall at some point?


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

Excuse my ignorance, but what is the Smart Playlist update bug?


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

Make a Smart Playlist "Play Count Less than 1" for instance.

Play a song in the smart playlist. Previously to firmware 1.2, the smart playlist would autoupdate on the iPod. Now a sync with iTunes is required.

http://digg.com/apple/Apple_Breaks_Smart_Playlists_on_iPods


----------



## draz (Jun 13, 2005)

I installed it on my 17inch which went perfectly but when installing it on the 12inch it locked up? WTF... that is pretty shoddy for a new release.

(Me) Steve i am disapointed....

(steve) damn i pissed of draz again, back to the drawing board. All i do is give give give, adn all he does is take take take...


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

jicon said:


> Make a Smart Playlist "Play Count Less than 1" for instance.
> 
> Play a song in the smart playlist. Previously to firmware 1.2, the smart playlist would autoupdate on the iPod. Now a sync with iTunes is required.
> 
> http://digg.com/apple/Apple_Breaks_Smart_Playlists_on_iPods


Ah ok, thanks. I guess I've only ever seen this on iPods >1.2 I have smart playlists and they don't update and I figured that it was just normal


----------



## ajaxline (Jul 20, 2005)

Did the upgrade to iTunes 5 on my WinXP box. No problems with the installation, and everything seems to be fine.


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

*iTunes 5 - Podcasts are now part of Library*

I just noticed something that must have changed with iTunes 5.

In 4.9, Podcasts were kept separate from your library ... so you could not create a smart playlist of them (for example).

It now appears that podcasts are now part of your library ... this should make things easier for shuffle owners ... they don't have to drag the podcasts into the Library in order to transfer them.

Nice of Apple to fix this.


----------



## gnatsum (Apr 10, 2005)

i tunes 5 is VERY. UGLY. 

looks like windows to me. square and UGLY


----------



## Ryan1524 (Sep 27, 2003)

i like it. it's clean and more streamlined. has a tighter, more purposeful look to it now. matches well with tiger and unified the iApps better with Mail.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

Ryan1524 said:


> Matches well with tiger and unified the iApps better with Mail.


Time to go see an optometrist.

Mail 2.0 doesn't look at all like iTunes 5, which doesn't look a thing like iPhoto, iDVD, Safari, QT7 or Finder, which again doesn't look a thing like Printer Center.

I don't mind the look, the Mini Player is a bit more pleasant now, but Apple applications are each their own separate beast. Different functionality and look.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

jicon said:


> Time to go see an optometrist.
> 
> Mail 2.0 doesn't look at all like iTunes 5, which doesn't look a thing like iPhoto, iDVD, Safari, QT7 or Finder, which again doesn't look a thing like Printer Center.


And how about GarageBand! A UI that marches to its own drum loop.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

gnatsum said:


> i tunes 5 is VERY. UGLY.
> 
> looks like windows to me. square and UGLY


i agree. what's with those corners?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I personally love iTunes 5's interface. It looks nicer when you have to put windows together if they're square. The elapsed time and remaining time on either side of the "Song Info" window is awesome. (Especially for DJ's) I think it's interface is a LOT like mail.. just a bit darker. Threaded playlists come in useful. I wouldn't mind a bit if Apple decided to make the whole system look like this.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Macsackbut, Apple has recognized the installation issue regarding SizzlingKeys:

http://docs.info.apple.com/article2.html?artnum=302322


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I like the new interface -- much more polish than the predecessor. Clean and shiny -- I guess I'm a sucker for gloss. The only thing that kind of bugs me is the volume slider -- it doesn't need to float in the middle of nowhere... put it back under the control buttons.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I just noticed when I went to download it, they have a Windows version of iTunes (that, I knew), BUT it's ALSO the SAME version number! with (at least I think) the SAME features! GASP! Heaven forbid other software designers do the same back *cough Microsoft cough*


----------



## sccoaire (Feb 11, 2005)

The lyrics feature might be something that the Music Stores will start adding to new tracks, as opposed to current existing tracks... just a thought.

Two things I noticed different so far with iTunes 5:
1. We don't have to click twice when burning a disc anymore. Click once, insert CD, and it'll start burning right away, which is so much better, IMHO.
2. I don't know that it does it all the time, and to everyone, but if I'm playing music while burning a disc from within iTunes, iTunes stops playing when the disc is done burning and mounted. Didn't do that before.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Well, now that the field exists, you can be sure that someone will make an Applescript for it that will import lyrics to all selected songs or something, and they'll post it at the awesome "Doug's Applescripts for iTunes" website:

http://www.dougscripts.com/itunes/index.php

If any of you have not checked out what is at this site, _*go there NOW and see what iTunes can really do!*_ AWESOME!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Elric said:


> I just noticed when I went to download it, they have a Windows version of iTunes (that, I knew), BUT it's ALSO the SAME version number! with (at least I think) the SAME features! GASP! Heaven forbid other software designers do the same back *cough Microsoft cough*


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

UI changes aside, I'm not sure that there's enough in this update of iTunes to make it a whole new version number.. somehow, I expected more out of v.5, like integration with video iPods, etc. (not that I'm complaining about the awesome nano..)

I just thought there'd be more. This is like applying a skin in Winamp.


----------

